# ATTN: Webmaster!



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

I was wondering if it is at all possible to add a feature to the forum that enable emails to be sent upon receiving an IM? That way, people won't keep having to write "You have IM" all the time as the recipient will know when an IM has been received! Basically it's the same idea as "Check if you wish to be notified of replies to this topic."

Alternatively, it may be easier to display "you have new messages" instead of the number of messages?

Only a suggestion! Pls don't flame me!!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Well I kind of agree, but there IS notification that you have new IM. If you choose not to look at it, thats up to you!!

All this "you have IM" rubbish, I've never really quite understood - particularly if someone is selling something on the Sale Forum or responding to someone else that is..... quite frankly if you are expecting replies, you'd have to be a total window licker not to bother checking to see if you had any.....

*shrug*

just MHO too (oh, and can a mod shift this into "Site News")


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

> All this "you have IM" rubbish, I've never really quite understood - particularly if someone is selling something on the Sale Forum or responding to someone else that is..... quite frankly if you are expecting replies, you'd have to be a total window licker not to bother checking to see if you had any.....


V. true, but if someone isn't expecting an IM, they may not realise they have one for a long period of time. However, if a person expects IM on a regular basis, a load of emails may cause frustration! There should be a choice to whether you wish to receive IM emails. Optionality is the key!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

All i get is messages from people wanting to beat me up at burghley or feeding me duff information that they expect me to respond to, so im not bothered. :-/


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

> All i get is messages from people wanting to beat me up at burghley or feeding me duff information that they expect me to respond to, so im not bothered. Â :-/


lol. Let me know when they beat you up so I can steal your wheels whilst you are lying unconscious in a heap!


----------

